# started furring my head



## BladeWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

I just started a few nights ago.  I'm really pleased with the outcome so far.  I'm kind of winging it on the design making changes as I go and adding things.  I decided to alternate the black and white on the ears, and also I added a small patch of black on the chin, sort of like a mini goatee, to break up the all white lower jaw.  I have made my nose, just need to bake it and paint it.  Going to work on the lower jaw some more and then try to finish the ears and then move on to the top and front of the head.  The only question I have, hopefully someone can help, is how do I do the part below the head that covers my neck.  Do I just cut a peice long enough to cover my neck and just glue it on, or do I have to sew something.  I can sew, so be honest lol.  On with some pics.  I will post pics as updates the further along I go.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 30, 2010)

Ooh, it looks cute. ^^


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 30, 2010)

can't wait to see the finished product I'm in the foaming stage right now


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks RoseHexwit.  It looks really cool when I put it on too.  

The foaming was the fun part.  That's when you really start seeing the shape and where it is really going.  Any a snow leopard must be pretty sweet looking.

I am wanting to work on it all the time.  I sat down last night only to put the black strip goin g up the middle and ended up working on it for 2 hours furring the ears.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 31, 2010)

I know what you mean. Fursuiting's almost as addicting as Final Fantasy Tactics Advance.


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 31, 2010)

I could never get into Final Fantasy.  I've played a few, but not my thing.  RPG's aren't my thing, although I am playing Blue Dragon on xbox 360, and I kind of like it.  Racing and adventure games are more my thing.  

It is kind of addicting.  I'm already planning my next project, a blue dragon.  I've always loved building/creating things.  Just can't wait to see the finished product.  Should be soon, about a month.  Going to make some follow-me eyes and then do the mouth/teeth and final touch-ups.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 1, 2010)

UPDATE!  Furred the rest of the white, finished the ears, and did the inside of the mouth and made a tongue.  I test fitted it and then went to bed.  Tonight I am working on the black parts and then on to the teeh, nose (just need to bake), and follow-me eyes.  Here are a few pics.









me test fitting it


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

Looking good! Wow you have a bunch of cool stuff in your room


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks.  Yeah, I have an impulse buying problem.  I have my dragon collection, a curio cabinet of all glass and crystal dragons and other expensive peices, my dragon sword and knife collection, my model car collection, video game console collection (6 currently hooked up), video games collections (10 systems, lots of games lol), dvd collection.  

















my newest purchase.  got it at a flea market for 10 bucks cause it's missing a wing.




and all this in a 10x12 foot room.  Can't wait to get my own place so I can spread things out.  It gets cramped sometimes.  Takes me a full day just to clean my room.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 2, 2010)

At least everything's nice and organized. My room's a mess.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 2, 2010)

It only looks organized in the pics, I left the floor out of the pictures for a reason, you couldn't see the floor lol.  I had a path from my door to my bed.  I spent all morning cleaning and when my mom came home, she said "Hey, I can see your carpet!" lol  I do have a little bit of ocd and I am really a well organized person usually.  Plus it's easier to find things that way.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Feb 8, 2010)

Ha, neat stuff. 
Head's lookin good! Can't wait to see it done. ^.^


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

I ended up pulling it apart a little the other night.  I took the ears off to redo them and the fur on the sides of the head.  I need to add some more foam to make it more rounded.  I also took off the strip above the eye opening and I'm going to add a new one a little differently to make it a little sturdier and the opening a little smaller.  I'm taking a break from the head for a while and taking a shot at making some sock paws for a bit.


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty awesome bro, like your expensive room ;3
If you'd appreciate any constructive criticism, I'd make that bottom jaw a liiiitle bit thinner.
Put your hand over it in that first picture in post seven and it looks about right
But hell if I know, I don't fursuit, just browsing =P


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Pretty awesome bro, like your expensive room ;3
> If you'd appreciate any constructive criticism, I'd make that bottom jaw a liiiitle bit thinner.
> Put your hand over it in that first picture in post seven and it looks about right
> But hell if I know, I don't fursuit, just browsing =P




I do appreciate the constructive criticism, but it's a little late to be pulling apart the lower jaw.  I would have to tear the whole thing apart and start over.  I'm happy with it, I'm just glad the jaw actually opens and closes.  I made a sock paw and failed horribly.  The duct tape dummy came out really good though.  I need longer fur, I am having a hell of a time trying to hide the seams cause I am using a short fur.  I'm keeping some of the fur short, but going to go with a longer for the rest of it.  

I've officialy run out of room to put any more stuff in my room.  The only way I am getting anything more in there, is by taking something out lol.  I don't know what it is about me, I have been this way since I was a kid, but I like cramped spaces.  Big open spaces cry out "need more furniture" to me.  As long as I have a small spot to sit and play my video games or go on the computer, I am a happy man lol.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 9, 2010)

You cant just peel the fur back and shave off some? D:

Also. there's a meet the 19th.


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 9, 2010)

I suppose I could do that.  I can't do friday meets until late april when my bowling league ends.  I just had one of my teammates quit for personal reasons and I really can't take a week unless extremely necessary.  Hey, here's an idea.  Have the meet at the bowling alley lol.  They start galaxy bowling around 9:00 when the leagues end.  I'm there around 6:30 for my league, I can reserve some lanes for everyone.  I've been bowling there for about 12 years, so i'm sure they would be willing to help me out if I needed a bunch of lanes.  Just an idea.  It's in Bristol, not sure how much of a drive that would be for everyone.


----------

